# GM Rubber Floormats



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They'll fit. If you want to verify this take the floor mats from your car and put them into your sister's car.


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I like your thinkin'


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't want to flood the forum with another thread, but do you know if the antenna on the roof will be damaged by an automatic car wash? It's the kind with the spinning wheels of scrubbers.


----------



## honeybadger (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice I think I'm a get some of these. Instead of the autopart store generic cut to fit ones


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Think I paid that price for the husky liners. Think the Husky or weathertech ones would be much better as an all weather mat too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

USAFRCruzer said:


> I didn't want to flood the forum with another thread, but do you know if the antenna on the roof will be damaged by an automatic car wash? It's the kind with the spinning wheels of scrubbers.



It could be damaged, I would be more worried about your paint as those scrubbers are loaded with sand/dirt and with the added dirt on your own car can damage your paint.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

USAFRCruzer said:


> I didn't want to flood the forum with another thread, but do you know if the antenna on the roof will be damaged by an automatic car wash? It's the kind with the spinning wheels of scrubbers.


You'll be fine man if you want you can unscrew it to be safe 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

We don't call car washes 'Grinders' for nuthin.

Last cars trash, stuck in the brushes, grindin into your paint.......avoid them like the plague.
Fine for beaters with shot paint IMO.

I've seen em fling antennas out the door and the occasional side mirror.....kinda funny as long as it's someone elses car.

Rob


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't think about the scrubbers being so bad! I didn't mind so much on my old Civic, but I suppose I'll stick to hand washing my 3-day-old baby, or having it professionally washed/detailed.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The 11-12 floor mats were a different design. They will not fit a 2014. 
Source: work at a Chevy dealer.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Think I paid that price for the husky liners. Think the Husky or weathertech ones would be much better as an all weather mat too.


Husky's are better than WeatherTech, the husky's cover more of the dead peddle and go up all the sides a little higher.



USAFRCruzer said:


> I didn't want to flood the forum with another thread, but do you know if the antenna on the roof will be damaged by an automatic car wash? It's the kind with the spinning wheels of scrubbers.


Only issue I ever has in a car wash is the dryers that drop down in front of the car then rely on air pressure form the dryer to prevent the dryer from touching the car. It will slide up the antenna then drop on the window and hit it hard since there's not enough air pressure to stop a 12 inch fall.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> The 11-12 floor mats were a different design. They will not fit a 2014.
> Source: work at a Chevy dealer.


This was the anchors that changed and not the actual cut, right? 



USAFRCruzer said:


> I didn't think about the scrubbers being so bad! I didn't mind so much on my old Civic, but I suppose I'll stick to hand washing my 3-day-old baby, or having it professionally washed/detailed.


Yeah I wouldn't use them often especially if you haven't waxed the bar heavily. The paint scratches when I open the door I am afraid to even open the flip key until I'm safely sitting in the seat behind the wheel. 

Antenna is safe in most cases but issue I had was the drier, water gets trapped under the base and comes down the middle after you are gone. Removal of the antenna can cause soap build up in the part that screws. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> This was the anchors that changed and not the actual cut, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I know you can order replacement anchors through GM parts (mine seem to break regularly!) so I imagine you may be able to switch them out.


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok, guys. I went with the GM rubber mats. Got them at the local dealer for $130. I also picked up the matching trunk mat for $70. I like them a lot. They seem to be a good cross between rugged/heavy duty yet slick enough for my more refined interior! Here are some pics! (Sorry they are rotated.. they weren't before I uploaded them - maybe pick up your laptop and hold it upside down? Lol)


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

*** Picks up desktop monitor and rotates*** Yup, I have those too. I like them a lot.


----------



## maddame (Jul 31, 2014)

I like those too! My LS came with really nice carpeted floor mats...shouldn't take me too long to destroy them. When I do I think I'll pick up some of these, look like they will last a long time. 

**didn't rotate, now my neck hurts!:wacko:


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Lol says list is 130 yet they are 110 directly from GM.


----------



## USAFRCruzer (Aug 10, 2014)

Where do you order directly from GM? I paid $130 from a dealer. Found the 11-12 ones on Amazon for $104, but alas, looks like they wouldn't fit.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

USAFRCruzer said:


> Where do you order directly from GM? I paid $130 from a dealer. Found the 11-12 ones on Amazon for $104, but alas, looks like they wouldn't fit.


My mistake, ordering by themselves at list from GM is 130. When ordered with the car as part of the cars build they are 110. Not sure why.


----------



## Detaildude (Mar 14, 2015)

Reviving old thread but factory rubber mats may be ordered thru CULTrag Performance, LLC.

Interior Mats PN 22893249 $109.20
Trunk Mat PN 22990827 $58.80

Shipped to my door cost - $193.60


----------

